# Need to gain mass!



## RSS Feed Robot (Dec 6, 2000)

Any good suggestions for my work-outs?

I currently workout 5-6 days per week. Is that effective?

I am trying to gain size.

Thanks!


----------



## The Master (Dec 7, 2000)

I suggest heavy weight, basic exercises, e.g. squats and presses, high protein diet, and a lot of rest.


----------



## cutemonkey (Dec 7, 2000)

Rambo:

Post your stats...that might give us a better idea of how we can help you.  As well, do you have any specific goals..(i.e. I want to go from "X" amount of weight to "X" amount of weight by next year, month..etc..you get the point.  As well, how long have you been training for, your routine, your diet...stuff like that.
I'm guessing 5-6 days training  each week could be hindering your growth...but we won't know until you give us more detail!


----------



## Hattrick (Dec 11, 2000)

Rambo,
cutemonkey is right, depending on what your goals are.  for a gain in mass, I would suggest fewer work days as you grow on your off days.  I am currently on a four on 3 off split.  I work back and bi's on day 1, chest and tri's on day 2, day 3 off, day 4 legs, day 5 arms and shoulders day 6 and seven are off.  The reason I work bi's and tri's twice a week, is because i find them lagging.  another thing to note, is that i start each day with compound excercises.  for back i do deadlifts, for chest flat bench and for legs i do leg presses (a previous injury keeps me from squatting)  The reason behind this is that these excercises raises the natural testosterone in the body.  Compound movements for any mass building routine, imo is a must.  It is most important to find what works for you.  I've found that i respond well to heavy weight, in a 8-10 rep range.  i also try to do 4 sets per bodypart for large muscle groups and three for smaller.  You will have to experiment with routines until you find one that works for you.  I know this is long winded, but hopefully this helps.

[This message has been edited by Hattrick (edited 12-11-2000).]


----------



## gry 18.5 guns (Dec 11, 2000)

JUST TRAIN HEAVY EAT A LOT AND REST 10 HOURS A DAY AND YOU SEE AH I ALMOST FORGOT USE THE BEST SUPLEMENT EVER MADE PUZY FUEL.


----------



## IRON PIMPER (Dec 13, 2000)

i think thats fine rambo. especially just hitting 1 bodypart a day. doing more bodyparts, would cause u to burn more calories to help u grow, especially if u arent eating enough.


----------



## rmau803 (Dec 15, 2000)

I would agree with these guys, you need to do heavy basic exercises.  I would do squats, deads, bench, OH presses, oh and chins, lots and lots of chins (love 'em).  IMO, however, I would do more than four sets per bodypart.  4 working sets of the big compound movements, but also some assistance work, like rows, leg presses, incline bench, push presses, things like that, for a strictly mass building routine, I would leave out alot of the isolation movements for awhile.  Also, you need to eat a ton(not actually a ton) of high quality carbs, protein and calories and sleep alot.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Behemouth (Dec 16, 2000)

diet has more to do with gaining mass than excercise. find out how much calories you burn a day then eat more than that every day. try to get most of your calories from protein and carbs.

------------------
LESS IS MORE


----------



## frankm007 (Jan 7, 2001)

High protein diet, as in 2grams per bodyweight (enough?)? approx. 40% of my total calories....


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 7, 2001)

i suggest cuttin down to 3 or 4 days a week fo workout to give your muscles plenty of time to repair and GROW.  A good diet AND workout is included in the 10 Week Size Surge Program.  You might wanna take a look into it.    

------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## crowman (Jan 8, 2001)

2 grams per pound is definitly enough, maybe too much (unless, of course, your on a cycle).  Most people aim for 1-1.5 grams per pound.  We could probably help you better if you posted your stats.

Vince Gironda said bodybuilding is 90% nutrition.

-Crowman

------------------
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------



## bigbear41 (Jan 20, 2001)

5days a week is too much. you need to stick to basic excercises something like this.
      WORKOUT1
  squat 5x5
  stiffleg deadlift5x5
  chins 3xmaxreps
  barbell curls 5x5

   WORKOUT2
 benchpress 5x5
 pushpress  5x5
 dips       5x5

alternate these workouts allowing 1day rest in between and you will put on mass


            bigbear

------------------
http://pub45.ezboard.com/bbigbearsweighttraining


----------

